# The War on Drugs - Part 2



## tango35 (Jul 4, 2010)

Ecuador authorities seize drug-smuggling sub - CNN.com

Thomas


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 4, 2010)

I have to hand it to them, that's pretty ingenious.


----------



## gjs238 (Jul 5, 2010)

I wonder where design construction support came from.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jul 5, 2010)

Pretty crafty.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 5, 2010)

gjs238 said:


> I wonder where design construction support came from.



Yeah.

Pretty ingenious all the same.


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 6, 2010)

With the money the drug cartels can throw at the problem, I'm sure there's someone out there willing to take on the design/construction aspect and not ask too many questions.


----------

